# Are you a Craftster? Share your projects!



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

I constantly have projects in the works. Here are some of the ones I have in process or just recently finished:

Making a doublet for a friend:





Making a doublet for myself:





A doublet I just finished:





Some weaving projects:













And last but not least, some calligraphy and illumination inspired from 156h - 16th century manuscripts:


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! Your weaving looks awesome!! I have like zero artistic talent. Lol. All my projects usually involve building something around the house. Or fixing things.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow! Your weaving looks awesome!! I have like zero artistic talent. Lol. All my projects usually involve building something around the house. Or fixing things.


That takes some skill! I just finished building a 6 panel box with the help of my SO. I forgot to take pics of it though. LOL


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

I do!!! Like you said it feels like I always have something in the works

I like making mine and my boyfriends Halloween costumes by hand each year. This is from last year we were Woody and Jessie from Toy Story











I do a lot of polymer clay hair accessories, felt purses, acrylic paintings or just random things i think are cute and sell them in shops around town and online


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 18, 2012)

So cool!! Loving all the talent!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG you ladies are super effing talented! I LOVE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Jan 18, 2012)

You both have made such awesome things! You both quite talented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Amber I am Loving those Keropi and Hello Kitty accessories!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You both have made such awesome things! You both quite talented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Amber I am Loving those Keropi and Hello Kitty accessories!



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 19, 2012)

WoW! I'm so jealous at how well both of you sew! Amber, those costumes look better than the store bought ones! I make wire crochet jewelry.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jan 19, 2012)

Well thank you!! 





If I'm being completely honest, I have NO idea how to properly sew or have ever even used a machine. I just hand stich things the way that seems right to me and hope it works out 



 I'm only a bit over 5 foot and pretty thin so store bought adult costumes are always massive on me and just never look right. I don't like going the "passing off a bra and underwear as a costume" route, so I just started making my own to accommodate my body type. My boyfriend just got jealous and wanted a matching costume 





Your jewelry looks very intricate! I like the way you photographed the jewelry in the bottom picture, for some reason it reminds me of a tree stump (in a good way) and really highlights the colors well 







> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WoW! I'm so jealous at how well both of you sew! Amber, those costumes look better than the store bought ones! I make wire crochet jewelry.


----------



## kerker (Jan 20, 2012)

omg you ladies are so talented! I've always start a mini crafty project but then as soon as something doesnt go to plan i give up! I really just need to stick to one thing and finish it.

I love those necklaces!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WoW! I'm so jealous at how well both of you sew! Amber, those costumes look better than the store bought ones! I make wire crochet jewelry.


These are gorgeous! Go you!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kerker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg you ladies are so talented! I've always start a mini crafty project but then as soon as something doesnt go to plan i give up! I really just need to stick to one thing and finish it.
> 
> I love those necklaces!



I get frustrated with projects as well. I currently have a dress in the queue that I started 3 years ago, the sleeves were driving me nuts so I put it in the back of the closet and as soon as I stop being pissed at it, it can come back out and see the light of day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 20, 2012)

WoW! Panua, you are extremely multi-talented! I dont think my hand would be steady enough to do calligraphy!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW so I used to think i was crafty.. now looking at these awesome pics I don't feel so crafty anymore haha! Great work! I can't sow for anything! I have always wanted to try jewlery making.


----------



## katana (Jan 20, 2012)

Isabel those necklaces are really pretty!

I didn't realize we had so many talented crafty ladies here!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 20, 2012)

I sell my necklaces on Etsy if anyone is interested! plus i have a bunch I have yet to put up there.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WoW! Panua, you are extremely multi-talented! I dont think my hand would be steady enough to do calligraphy!


Thanks chica! I like to keep busy. On top of all of this, I am also a brewer, mostly cordials right now but hopefully, once we move into our permanent home, I can start setting up wine and beers.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sell my necklaces on Etsy if anyone is interested! plus i have a bunch I have yet to put up there.



Same user name?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.isabelsjewelrybox.etsy.com

i'm not good with a camera so my pics are kina of blah, but the necklaces are beautiful!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.isabelsjewelrybox.etsy.com
> 
> i'm not good with a camera so my pics are kina of blah, but the necklaces are beautiful!



Thanks, I am also Pancua (only as a buyer though) on there so you just might see me pop up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 21, 2012)

Ladies, you are all so talented. I wish I could do crafts - podgy is about my speed.

The necklaces are amazing!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 29, 2012)

I finally finished the weaving belt I'd been working on (weaving in writing can take a little while) as well as knocked out to more lengths of trim!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 30, 2012)

Today has been a very productive day.  I finished all of these today.

Close up of a belt for a friend:





Belt made for a friend





5.5 yds of purple and yellow trim





An outfit inspired from 9th century viking documents:


----------



## Pancua (Feb 1, 2012)

I ran out of silk thread so I am not able to finish the embroidery along the neck line and sleeves but other than that, my outfit for this weekend is complete.

Everything except the necklace and the little leaf blade were all braided, woven or sewn by me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenapril (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow that weaving looks cool. I'd like to learn how to design my own necklaces

All of these projects are awesome.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 8, 2012)

This kind of weaving is called inkle loom, its more used for belts and trim. There is another kind of braiding called kumihimo or there is always macrame!

Google has all kinds of hows to tutorials.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Mar 4, 2012)

Dec 5th, I mixed up some ingredients and put them in the pantry to sit and wait.

This past weekend saw me filtering and bottling that delicious liquid up to take to a camping event this weekend. This is my Autumn Spice cordial which has won me 2 competitions so far. It's like drinking an apple pie with a kick without that alcoholic burn so you forget you are drinking something with alcohol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This past year I have been experimenting and tweaking a pumpkin version. It's not quite as smooth as the one above but its getting there. It will also be making it debut this weekend.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 4, 2012)

just out of curiosity do you sell samples? lol, i really wanna try it. Sounds so good
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dec 5th, I mixed up some ingredients and put them in the pantry to sit and wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Mar 4, 2012)

If you were local, I'd give you a bottle but I'm not sure it would survive shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I probably could if I capped it but I don't have the material to do that just yet.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 5, 2012)

Hopefully one day I'll be able to try it! I'm not as crafty as you, but I do enjoy scrapbooking and making cards. Here's the two most recent ones I made.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 5, 2012)

I also made these cut outs for a DIY photobooth project


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are so cute!!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing compared to all your crafts tho!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are so cute!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 5, 2012)

Necklace for my friend's wedding                                              



Sample of the ones I sell











Sorry about the bad pictures. I've been going nuts lately because I am never not doing something with my hands and I haven't been able to work on anything for the past month and a half. It's nice to see that crafts haven't completely died though, I'm always the youngest person in the craft stores around here




.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh wow!  Those are lovely!!
 



> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Necklace for my friend's wedding
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 5, 2012)

Aw, thank you. It's so cool seeing all the crafts on here. I couldn't imagine doing calligraphy, my handwriting looks like a second graders



.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Apr 30, 2012)

Aw this thread has been inactive for a while! I like making jewelry so I thought I would post some of my pieces :]


----------



## amoxirat (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw this thread has been inactive for a while! I like making jewelry so I thought I would post some of my pieces :]


 I love your jewelry!  Beautiful.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no idea how I missed this thread but WOW. Ladies you are talented!

Pancua... weaving, fencing, sewing... you are the Wonder Woman of crafts and skills! Is your Autumn Spice cordial like a hard cider? It looks delish!

All that pretty jewelry... so gorgeous. I need it all of course hehe

Fairest, love your adorable outfits!

When I was younger I did quite a bit of clay work on the wheel. I also did a bit of cross stitch and embroidery but got bored with that. Now my artistic abilities are mostly baking related or digital art. I do make my own vanilla extract and vanilla sugar to bake with. I have also done a little canning. We have made pickles a few times and some super tasty "sparkling holiday jam" last year. I used to paint but I haven't had a place to set up my stuff in a long time. I do draw pixel art dolls and animations still but most people just laugh at it when they find out what it is so I have stopped showing anyone except my family. I love working on my websites too.


----------



## Pancua (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea how I missed this thread but WOW. Ladies you are talented!
> 
> ...


 A cordial does have an alcoholic volume but I am not sure if it is as high as a cider. I've never recorded the alcohol level of it, I will have to do that one of these days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Dec 16, 2012)

I made my first infinity scarf this evening. I love how it turned out!


----------



## maleia91 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fairest, your Alice paintings are ADORABLE! You are very talented!


----------



## monicainmylife (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish i was this creative!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow there are some really talented ladies here! Fairest I was drooling over your skull necky so cute!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 20, 2013)

just finished my lipstick organizer.. idea by EnKore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













Originally fits 104 lip products but the Urban Decay lipsticks were too big.. so it fits 96 Lip Products + 5 UD Lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Total Cost = $1.94 for the Poster Boards!

It can also be folded down into this:





It took a whole day to make it but overall I'm really happy with it!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 20, 2013)

That's awesome,vicccky. I can't wait to move and have a place to set down all my makeup



.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome,vicccky. I can't wait to move and have a place to set down all my makeup
> 
> ...


 thanks girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't worry.. you'll always want to change your makeup setting when you do.. haha i can't wait to get a makeup drawer organizer at Ikea to put everything away neatly.. crazy how my makeup stash grew so quickly!

by the way, have you done any recent diy projects lately?


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm always working on something, lol. It's a flaw of mine, there's always some sort of project going on.

This is my most current project:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always working on something, lol. It's a flaw of mine, there's always some sort of project going on.
> 
> This is my most current project:


 these are gorgeooous!

maybe when I get married you can be the person making all of the fancy stuff and decorating everything, eh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 20, 2013)

Consider it a wedding gift when you do, i have tons of it sitting around the house



I love working on wedding and baby stuff but my friends don't get married or have children fast enough


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Consider it a wedding gift when you do, i have tons of it sitting around the house
> 
> ...


 haha i'm not gonna have a wedding soon but if we do keep in touch then i'll surely hit you up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wanna get into those type of stuff too :]


----------



## lovegorjess (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm a Pisces so I have creativity in my blood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I make bows, baby shower diaper cakes and scarves. I'm not afraid to try to make anything


----------



## Pancua (Jan 25, 2013)

Everything is adorable but THESE ARE EPIC!  Well done!!



> Originally Posted by *lovegorjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 25, 2013)

Those flowers are amazing! So Pretty!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovegorjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 definitely agree that you did an AMAZING job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

I LOVE the bows! So cute!Great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovegorjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 These are so beautiful! I am doing a diaper cake for a baby shower so if it turns out cute ill post a picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 26, 2013)

These are some of my jewelry projects.





This is a cuff bracelet designed to go with my biker vest.

























Classic friendship bracelet





My work in progress.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovegorjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 @lovegorjess  Diaper cakes always make me squeee. So cute. I really love the first two pictures of the flowers you made too. So pretty!



> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are some of my jewelry projects.


 @ttanner2005 I really love this necklace. I would definitely wear something like that. Great job!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been teaching myself how to do wire wrapping since I am laid up for awhile. Going to be attaching them to bookmarks I will be making.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 26, 2013)

That's pretty Pancua! You could make some awesome necklaces and bracelets like that. I love pretty stones in silver!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's pretty Pancua! You could make some awesome necklaces and bracelets like that. I love pretty stones in silver!


 Thanks! I am going to attempt a ring at some point as well. I have a stone that would look awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 27, 2013)

My mom has a huge collection of seaglass so I've been playing around with wire wrapping some of her pieces for her. It's become my new hobby.. So relaxing. I can't wait for this weather to warm up so I can collect some more seaglass at the beach


----------



## Pancua (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are so pretty!!



> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww thank you!!! I was afraid the crystals would take away from the seaglass but my mom loves it.. She says it reminds her of cherry blossoms. I actually made 2 more today. This thread has kick started my jewelry making again lol.


----------



## tdero (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks yummy!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dec 5th, I mixed up some ingredients and put them in the pantry to sit and wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## tdero (Feb 20, 2013)

I made this using clay and two pieces of cuttlefish bone. You carve out your design, and a channel that will allow you to pour metal into it. Place two cuttlebone pieces together, seal edges with clay, and pour metal. once its dry you break the cuttle bone off, and brush excess out of crevices. I then dipped it in Liver of sulpher which is a petina, so that the detail would show. I also sawed off the channel (excess metal)





A tree keychain made out of copper and bronze













^ holds my bracelets in my bathroom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is a mini hat I am decorating for St. Patty's Day for a party. I'm still adding beads.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is a mini hat I am decorating for St. Patty's Day for a party.
> 
> I'm still adding beads.


 I'd love to see how it looks when you're done! ^^


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

Might be hitting childhoods here, but does anyone remember "Cardcaptor Sakura" or "Cardcaptors"?.... Well:









Handmade by me. Only thing I ever handcrafted actually too. Beak is kinda small, but it turned out durable and pretty awesome.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Might be hitting childhoods here, but does anyone remember "Cardcaptor Sakura" or "Cardcaptors"?.... Well:
> 
> ...


 that is pretty dead on! Also I loved this show! My bf and a friend are soo trying to get me to watch more anime...but I think it's just gonna suck me in and take all my time! D: I started watching Sword Art Online and it's really cool! We are going to do like a weekly thing were we get together and watch it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that is pretty dead on! Also I loved this show! My bf and a friend are soo trying to get me to watch more anime...but I think it's just gonna suck me in and take all my time! D: I started watching Sword Art Online and it's really cool! We are going to do like a weekly thing were we get together and watch it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Never took you for an anime fan, lol. And that's funny. I am actually making a competitive AMV for SAO for something coming up in two months. &gt;_&gt;.... I watched up to episode 16 and just kind of dropped. I am not too good for actiony shows, but I LOVE sentimental, romance, and drama.

And thanks for the compliment! I haven't watched much lately myself. I might see one in every like.... year to two years, but I try.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh I'm not a die hard fan, I've seen some, but my friend and my bf are like: you should start watching some more anime...I would and I probably would get super addicted to all the shows lol, which is why I don't want to! XD


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol, I love some, but I am not addicted, lol. If you like really inspirational drama stuff, I really advise you to check out this one that really break my heart, "Full Moon wo Sagashite".... It was amazing. It's about a 10 year old girl who has a dream of being a singer, however, she has throat cancer, so she can't strain her voice. She then gets visited by death gods (who are dressed all happy for the sake of kids) who tell her she has one year left to live. After the trouble of her rebelling and pleading with them, they make her into a 16 year old temporarily (at the will of the male death god) with no voice restraint, just for the one year. I haven't cried so hard for an anime before, it was beautiful. ):....

But yeah, just don't get addicted, and play it slow. People knock the shows, but some out there are unbelievably great, like that one. It's a show I wish I never watched so I could re-experience.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 20, 2013)

It's been a busy few months but now that the move is complete, I have unearthed all my UFO (unfinished projects) and getting them done! The first is charmed bookmarks I promised to a friend to give out as gifts. I handed her 40 of the ones in black last week. The ones in yellow are the newest batch I am working on. I'll be making a total of 200 - 300 of these.









I've also bitten the bullet, pulled out an unfinished dress and faced down the fear I had in dealing with sewing on fur. I've never worked with fur before so it was kind of intimidating and while I certainly need more practice, I like how it came out. I still need to hem down the neckline and bead the torso a bit but for the most part, it is complete.





Now I can move on to a new doublet for my fighting tournament season coming up!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

Those bookmarks are actually really cute!!!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those bookmarks are actually really cute!!!


 Thank you! I am having a blast making them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been a busy few months but now that the move is complete, I have unearthed all my UFO (unfinished projects) and getting them done! The first is charmed bookmarks I promised to a friend to give out as gifts. I handed her 40 of the ones in black last week. The ones in yellow are the newest batch I am working on. I'll be making a total of 200 - 300 of these.
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Souly (Mar 20, 2013)

How have I missed this thread? Here is some of my work


----------



## Pancua (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How have I missed this thread? Here is some of my work


 I love your work but I ESPECIALLY LOVE THESE! OMG!


----------



## Souly (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love your work but I ESPECIALLY LOVE THESE! OMG!


 Awww thanks


----------



## Pancua (Mar 24, 2013)

>


 Dress is nearly done, just need to figure out a treatment around the neck and if I want to add any more pearls to the torso area. I really like how it's coming out!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 3, 2013)

My goodness the bows are adorable! Great job!!


----------



## Pancua (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dress is nearly done, just need to figure out a treatment around the neck and if I want to add any more pearls to the torso area. I really like how it's coming out!


 I couldn't leave well enough alone. The more I looked at it, the more it pulled at me that something was missing. So I went diving into my buttons and pearls. Spent hours working out the layout and I finally nailed it.

I love it!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 6, 2013)

Here is a bracelet I just finished.


----------



## sweetmelange (Apr 10, 2013)

DIY TOP KNUCKLE RINGS 
Top knuckle rings have been in trend for quite some time. Every woman knows that accessories complete the outfit. From Rihanna to Vanessa Hudgens, all these celebrities are rocking the knuckle ring. So, today I will like to show you how to make different types of top knuckle rings. I didnâ€™t want to spend much, so I thought why buy one when I can make one. They are so simple to make! I will be making two different types of knuckle rings today: one will be a â€œLoveâ€ ring and the last one will be a chevron knuckle ring.


----------



## Pancua (Apr 29, 2013)

I wanted an excuse to play with jewelry resin so I made some bookmarks that also had miniature portraits as one of the charms.

So I came up with these:





I'm quite pleased with them and they were well received by the recipients  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

I make Artist Trading Cards. This one is from 2007.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 29, 2013)

> Here is a bracelet I just finished.


 sooo cute!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Apr 29, 2013)

I love ATCs!

How cute!



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I make Artist Trading Cards. This one is from 2007.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2013)

these are too cute! how did you do these? My daughter wants a victorian themed sweetsixteen and I think this is such a cute idea as one of the favors to give out!! 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted an excuse to play with jewelry resin so I made some bookmarks that also had miniature portraits as one of the charms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> these are too cute! how did you do these? My daughter wants a victorian themed sweetsixteen and I think this is such a cute idea as one of the favors to give out!!


 
To make one, you will need the following supplies:

1 12" 22mm black ribbon

2 22mm ribbon clamps

1 22mm x 18mm frame charms

1 Charm

Jewelry Resin

Photo

Mod Podge

Print whatever picture you want 1mm smaller than the frame (in this case 21 x 17)

Using the Mod Podge, glue the picture into the frame and let it dry.

Once it is dry, cover with the resin slowly (following the mixture directions, it's very important to be precise) and then let it cure for 48 hours.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank You!



> I love ATCs! How cute!
> 
> 
> > I make Artist Trading Cards. This one is from 2007.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 29, 2013)

> Print whatever picture you want 1mm smaller than the frame (in this case 21 x 17) Using the Mod Podge, glue the picture into the frame and let it dry.
> 
> Once it is dry, cover with the resin slowly (following the mixture directions, it's very important to be precise) and then let it cure for 48 hours.


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## Illy Ema (May 1, 2013)

Great crafts girls, good job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (May 3, 2013)

Here is a purple padded pouch I bought for fragiles and the black flowered one I made.


----------



## Xiang (Jun 3, 2013)

My Oz the Great and Powerful macarons made with polymer clay. Oz's hat got messed up. =(


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 these look great! Now I want to eat some macarons


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 8, 2013)

DIY "z-palette"

















Hardcover book - $2 (at thrift store)

Foam Board - $1 (already had this at home)

Magnet Sheet + the circle magnets to close palette - $8

Duck Tape (Cheetah and Black) - $10

= ~$20 (I can make at least 2 more palettes with the supplies)

by the way, all of my Laura Geller blushes were taking up too much space in my drawers so I had to depot them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ENJOY~


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 8, 2013)

> DIY "z-palette"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What did you use for the plastic window?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you use for the plastic window?


 i don't know what they're called.. but you know those clear protective sheets that you use for your binder papers or whatever.. yeah those thingies! haha did that kinda help? x)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DIY "z-palette"
> 
> ...


 the magnets to close the palette is very weak.. i plan to fix it soon.. but other than that no problems so far


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the magnets to close the palette is very weak.. i plan to fix it soon.. but other than that no problems so far


 very cool Idea!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very cool Idea!


 thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PepperPants (Jun 10, 2013)

So cool!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PepperPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cool!


 this thread is definitely cool ;D


----------



## natural7 (Jul 28, 2013)

They're all very cool ideas


----------



## beccakuma (Aug 28, 2013)

It was raining here today so i cropped and studded this vintage greatful dead shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw this thread has been inactive for a while! I like making jewelry so I thought I would post some of my pieces :]



 



I am in love with everything in that first shot. Blue is my go to color when it comes to jewelry! Do you have an etsy? Or do you make items for yourself and friends?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif










My mom has a huge collection of seaglass so I've been playing around with wire wrapping some of her pieces for her. It's become my new hobby.. So relaxing. I can't wait for this weather to warm up so I can collect some more seaglass at the beach
Very pretty! I could never do this, my hands tend to vibrate too much with excitement. That top one is my favorite, the brown contrasts well with the blue and the off white of the glass.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anyone worked on projects lately? My hubby gave me an awesome Brother Sewing machine with embroidery feature for my birthday and I have been making baby blankets mainly (the ones with the super soft minky material on one side). Everyone loved them but I am lookingfor other ideas too. Does anyone know great websites with instructions? I also made super easy baby hair bow clips and headbands (we don't even have children yet hahaha) and want to start making some jewlery again.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 11, 2013)

My little one modeling a dress i made her..

I'm all over this thread, i'll spare you guys my scrapbook, but i crochet, paint, sew, and make jewelry too,lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 11, 2013)

She's adorable!! You did a fantastic job!



> My little one modeling a dress i made her.. I'm all over this thread, i'll spare you guys my scrapbook, but i crochet, paint, sew, and make jewelry too,lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My little one modeling a dress i made her..

I'm all over this thread, i'll spare you guys my scrapbook, but i crochet, paint, sew, and make jewelry too,lol

Adorable!! I sew, make jewlery, make cards and scrapbook as well. Good hobby to have!


----------



## Love Trip (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dec 5th, I mixed up some ingredients and put them in the pantry to sit and wait.

This past weekend saw me filtering and bottling that delicious liquid up to take to a camping event this weekend. This is my Autumn Spice cordial which has won me 2 competitions so far. It's like drinking an apple pie with a kick without that alcoholic burn so you forget you are drinking something with alcohol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This past year I have been experimenting and tweaking a pumpkin version. It's not quite as smooth as the one above but its getting there. It will also be making it debut this weekend.





Yummy!! Sounds delicious.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Love Trip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yummy!! Sounds delicious.

i agree..i could get in some real trouble with a few bottles of that!


----------



## Primpology (Sep 28, 2013)

I dabble in art and mixed media.. here's a set of some of my latest creations.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't have pictures, but my last project was a pair of Anne Hathaway Catwoman goggles. They flip down and have lights too.


----------



## Rachelleea (Oct 12, 2013)

This is my DIY Ripped Distressed Denim video after I tore the knee in my jeans and decided to make the most of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ox


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 6, 2013)

He's silly but I'm so proud of it so I'll share. I made a hand-sewn stuffed squid for my husband to take back to Afghanistan. He's super comfy and he's adorable and I love him. I'll start on my counterpart soon...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 21, 2014)

@tweakabell did your husband love that squid? It's so cute. I have to find some tutorials for stuffed animals to send to our newborn nephew  Thank you Pinterest.


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 21, 2014)

He loves it, he sleeps with it in Afghanistan. I made my mom a tiny one for Xmas (giant PITA). My family has a tradition of "filling" stuffed animals with hugs and kisses for when you miss the person that gave them to you.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do!!! Like you said it feels like I always have something in the works

I like making mine and my boyfriends Halloween costumes by hand each year. This is from last year we were Woody and Jessie from Toy Story











I do a lot of polymer clay hair accessories, felt purses, acrylic paintings or just random things i think are cute and sell them in shops around town and online 
































Love this all!  You rocked on the costumes!


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 8, 2014)

Probably doesn't count as a craft but it turned out so pretty, I had to share lol

Before:





After:


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved looking at all your crafty stuff!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been crafting since I was pretty young! This is what I have been doing lately:


----------



## Kiran Bajaj Sawhney (Oct 27, 2014)

I always decorate my shoes. My heels. See how I have done it here.

http://www.kiransawhney.com/2012/08/diy-decorate-your-tango-heels.html


----------

